# Free Hand Routing



## Scrollerjim (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi:

New to the forum and want to begin using my DeWalt Compact 611 Router to make some signs but mostly to do free hand router art.

For example, i have used my Rotozip with plunge attachment to do a few Christmas plaques, Nativity scenes etc. Now i want to expand and do some unique art but based on tracing pictures onto wood and then use the router to make the picture followed by color stains.

Glad to be a member and any tips are welcome. All previous experience has been in scroll saw work.

Jim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jim.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Scrollerjim said:


> Hi:
> 
> New to the forum and want to begin using my DeWalt Compact 611 Router to make some signs but mostly to do free hand router art.
> 
> ...


Two dimensional signs freehand are a breeze, but 3D pictures freehand would require a great deal of skill to minutely control the depth of cut and of course a router with extremely light and accurate plunge action. 
Normally a CNC router would be used, take a peep into the CNC section.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

My new DW 611 kit came in Tuesday that I bought specifically for Inlays and signs. After looking it over and playing around with it I decided the router is state of the art, specifically the plunge base. Both the round and off-set base plates from Pat Warner also improve the handling characteristics immensely. Although expensive I recommend them to improve the router stability gained over the stock base plates.


----------



## Scrollerjim (Apr 11, 2012)

wHERE CAN I GET THE PAT WARNER ROUND AND OFF-SET BASE? tX

SCROLLERJIM


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Scrollerjim said:


> wHERE CAN I GET THE PAT WARNER ROUND AND OFF-SET BASE? tX
> 
> SCROLLERJIM


Offset Router Subbases


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

OR you can get one with lights, and with free shipping.  and pay with Pay-Pal the safe way.. 

On-Point Universal Laser Guided Router Plate

==


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> OR you can get one with lights, and with free shipping.  and pay with Pay-Pal the safe way..
> 
> ...



Bob,

I hope that was a slip of the tongue and you are not saying that it might not be safe to buy from Pat Warner.........:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James


NOT saying that at all,but he states on his web page pay with check or green backs *cash*

" Payment: Check, money order or cash to: PAT WARNER"

NOT a safe way like Pay-Pal, people pull cash and checks out of the mail all the time..it's not a safe world anymore  if I was a thief his mail box would be a prime target for quick cash.. 

" ESCONDIDO CA . "
http://www.cityrating.com/crime-statistics/california/escondido.html
http://police.escondido.org/crime-statistics.aspx
http://escondido.areaconnect.com/crime1.htm
======





jw2170 said:


> Bob,
> 
> I hope that was a slip of the tongue and you are not saying that it might not be safe to buy from Pat Warner.........:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> 
> NOT saying that at all,but he states on his web page pay with check or green backs *cash*
> ...



Thanks, BJ. I must have misunderstood your comment - I can see where you are coming from..... But not every small business can cut their margin by using PayPal...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

True BUT very cheap insurance for both the seller and the buyer ..if I'm the buyer I want to make sure I get what I paid for or I want my money back..and PayPal will take care of that for me. that's why so many now use PayPal..all over the world.

I will say if they can't take CC cards or PayPal I don't need what they have for sale I can tell you of some real night mares buys I have made and PayPal got me out of a some real jams with them,one guy I can recall I put in the can for 5 years or to say PayPal did...

===







jw2170 said:


> Thanks, BJ. I must have misunderstood your comment - I can see where you are coming from..... But not every small business can cut their margin by using PayPal...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi James
> 
> True BUT very cheap insurance for both the seller and the buyer ..if I'm the buyer I want to make sure I get what I paid for or I want my money back..and PayPal will take care of that for me. that's why so many now use PayPal..all over the world.
> 
> ...


I agree, BJ. It was just my fault for misunderstanding your post. Forgive me?????


----------



## simon-41 (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome Jiim


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Scrollerjim said:


> Hi:
> 
> New to the forum and want to begin using my DeWalt Compact 611 Router to make some signs but mostly to do free hand router art.
> 
> ...


Jim, I was just curious if you have done any of these types of signs and if so maybe post a pic or two of them. I am also into freehand sign making.


----------

